
Circumventing AdBlock (2014) - type0
https://medium.com/@buesing/circumventing-adblock-516825513d0a
======
type0
tl;dr

> Voilà! Ads are on display although AdBlock is on. The plugin still thinks it
> blocked the ads, because it did actually suppress the requests. But then we
> just resent the data in base64 format.

